# Intel or AMD



## africk (Jan 28, 2011)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/want-to-build-a-new-intel-or-amd-system-revised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

for gaming intel or amd. my first build.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

On articles, AMD often wins battles for varying reasons. I would say it doesn't matter too much. 

I suggest simply using CPU benchmarking websites to get a processer with the highest rating within your price range. You can start considering cache (how much is too much or too little, just right for you?), also you could spend more money on a graphics card instead of the CPU, which might also be better.

PassMark Software - CPU Benchmark Charts


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

In general, I prefer Intel. AMD makes some very nice CPU and GPU for the price though.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Neither is that much better than the other and both will get the job done. 
All of the builds we have configured use only top quality parts.
Intel generally costs a little more but, IMHO, they are worth it. I only use/sell Intel builds but that's my personal choice.


----------



## africk (Jan 28, 2011)

Tyree said:


> Neither is that much better than the other and both will get the job done.
> All of the builds we have configured use only top quality parts.
> Intel generally costs a little more but, IMHO, they are worth it. I only use/sell Intel builds but that's my personal choice.


if you dont mind my asking why is it your personal choice? im lookin for a go to brand for future builds/upgrades so if theres a prob with AMD/INTEL plz tell me lol. i dont really feel like sinking fist fulls of cash into a company to find out when i have a prob they will just tell me to shove off.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

People have personal choice for many reasons, it doesn't need to be technical. E.g., if you have always had an Intel CPU, you are less likely to suddenly get an AMD processor.

I have seen that Intel processors often 'seem' to be a bit more physically resilient (when dealing with extremely high temperatures), but that is about it.

If you ever need help, neither Intel nor AMD should tell you to shove off, so don't worry about that (they would have a very bad reputation if they did that, and that is bad for business).

As Tyree said, they both get the job done. There will always be fan boys (or girls) who shout about their favourite one, but this is usually just about the brand name and very rarely is backed up by technical facts (though not always, sometimes there are valid points for one above the other).


----------



## africk (Jan 28, 2011)

alright. so it doesnt matter.  just makin sure because this is my first actual build and i dont feel like getting all mad over something i could have just asked about. 

also another question that i havent really seen answered. when i do my build do i have to buy the OS separately or would i get a deal anywhere buying windows 7?


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If you plan to upgrade to more than 4 GB RAM during the life of your build you will need 64-bit Windows. If you purchase a full version than you have the option of 32- or 64-bit and also are allowed to legally migrate it to a new build and to upgrade it. 

That said, builds usually last five years with upgrades; in five years Windows 8 will be out and a new OEM version can be purchased at pretty much the price one would pay for an upgrade. An OEM version of Windows Pro 64-bit is currently $130.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

The only place you'll get much of a deal on Windows is if you attend school somewhere that has a MSDNAA (agreement with MS that allows them to distribute software). At my college, I can get just about everything MS for free, save for the office suite which runs me $50. Not a bad deal ) If only I could get multiple copies...


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

africk said:


> alright. so it doesnt matter.  just makin sure because this is my first actual build and i dont feel like getting all mad over something i could have just asked about.
> 
> also another question that i havent really seen answered. when i do my build do i have to buy the OS separately or would i get a deal anywhere buying windows 7?


Asking before purchasing is always a wise choice. Intel & AMD are both easy to deal with if you have any problems but CPU's are pretty much bullet proof.
7 Home Premium is about $100. 7 Pro has XP Mode-Domain Join-Backup and Restore and none of those features are of any real advantage.


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Unless all you do on your computer is browse the web with a browser (for which, all you will need is 1GB of RAM (or 2GB say for Windows 8 or future O/S)), you really should invest in a 64bit processor and Operating System. This might have slighter higher upfront costs, although not by much, but it is worth it.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Stephen Bowles said:


> Unless all you do on your computer is browse the web with a browser (for which, all you will need is 1GB of RAM (or 2GB say for Windows 8 or future O/S)), you really should invest in a 64bit processor and Operating System. This might have slighter higher upfront costs, although not by much, but it is worth it.


All newer CPU's are 64Bit capable. 2GB is about the bare minimum for 7. MS says 1GB for 32Bit OS but I find that a bit lacking.


----------



## africk (Jan 28, 2011)

im sure im going to get atleast 2x2gigs of ram or maybe 4x2 gigs of ram. There is still a few months before i start buying parts. Sept for the case which i got for free.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Go with the 2X2GB matched pair for RAM. There are no games and few apps that can utilize over 3GB of RAM. Filling all the RAM slots on a Mobo can cause Voltage issues.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yeah, as far as processors go, it just depends on what company you decide to go with. I've never built an Intel powered rig, and I've always used AMD. But, as we all say, it's just preferences. Intel has a bit of a reputation for being bullet-proof under heavy overclocking and heat, but if you're just building a computer to use everyday, there is no real reason to choose one over the other. 

AMD tends to be slightly cheaper.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

I've used only Amd since the K6-2 days and have never had a problem with them. I like them cause of their performance for a good price.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I am in league with AMD man. I switched to AMD shortly after the Intel Coppermine. I found the original P4 to be severely lacking in performance with excessive overhead so I went with the Thunderbird instead. I have been loyal since, mostly due to costerformance.


----------



## Elvenleader3 (Jan 1, 2010)

I use AMD only because it was a good priceerformance ratio.


----------



## africk (Jan 28, 2011)

kk so just for the save in money i think i may roll AMD. thank you guys


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

Ahh, but before you completely decide on that, like what I said before, if you have a certain budget, get what you can on that budget. Once you have a number of suitable processors picked based on price (making sure it’s compatible and such for your motherboard), use a benchmark site to pick the processor that gives you the best performance. 

A good site for this, as mentioned before, is PassMark Software - CPU Benchmark Charts


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look over our suggested build list for ideas: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------

